# My first tank begins!



## misterfish (Jul 21, 2010)

for the past couple of months my sister has been and moved out and i am moving into her old room in my house (much more space). we've, my family and i, have also been cleaning out the garage, and aside from the 55gal we have an old 10gal and this entire weekend ive been cleaning it up and i finally got it cycling tonight. im really excited that ive been able to start this tank but im a little lost on fish to put in it, so please if you have any suggestions of suitable fish for this size tank please tell me!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

misterfish said:


> for the past couple of months my sister has been and moved out and i am moving into her old room in my house (much more space). we've, my family and i, have also been cleaning out the garage, and aside from the 55gal we have an old 10gal and this entire weekend ive been cleaning it up and i finally got it cycling tonight. im really excited that ive been able to start this tank but im a little lost on fish to put in it, so please if you have any suggestions of suitable fish for this size tank please tell me!


I would just suggest that you avoid most any cichlid as a 55 IMO is to narrow and there is not enough floor space to creat edaquate hiding spots for them to have their own territory and most of them just get to large so you would be very limited to what ones and how many you could have. A community tank of peacefull schooling fish is really your best choice for a tank like that even tho there are dwarf cichlids you could put in their with the other community fish and lots of interesting oddball fish.


----------



## misterfish (Jul 21, 2010)

ive wound up putting a freshwater puffer, i believe an auriglobus modestus, and a long-fin albino pleco, ive already got plans to upgrade to a 30 gal


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

What kind of puffer? I love puffers.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

It depends...Salt water or freshwater??? 

I think 1-3 dwarf puffers because they are soooo cute! But if you want some colorful, get these:

1 female halfmoon betta
1 female veil-tail betta
1 female crowntail betta
1 female halftail betta
1 female betta of your choice
3 cory cats
6 neon tetras
5 ghost shrimp

I think those would be good considering it is your first tank and most of the fish (bettas and corys) I was talking about are hardy and ALL of them are easy. Bettas just have big personas and come in many colors (even females!) while ghost shrimp are just neat and help clean up left overs, neon tetras are flashy and pretty, while corys are cute and make a great addition to almost any aquarium!
Good luck!

P.S. Incase you didn't know this, the fish I think would be good for you would be my dream tank as far as a ten gal goes


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well your puffer needs an extremely stable tank. You probably pushed the timing by putting it into a brand new tank that is not cycled unless you used something like Stability. So you might be loosing that. I don't know how sensitive the pleco is but it can get to be 2 feet long so you will not be able to keep it in a 10 gallon for long at all, it will need a much larger tank. Much larger.


----------



## misterfish (Jul 21, 2010)

the tank had been cycling with plants for a week and that all went really well, so ive been keeping a very close eye on the tank and the filtration, as for the pleco, it is very small and has been doing just fine, i do plan on getting a bigger tank and if the pleco outgrows it ill probably sell it, but for the time both fish are doing quite well


----------



## WINDY (Aug 17, 2010)

chocolatecrunch said:


> It depends...Salt water or freshwater???
> 
> I think 1-3 dwarf puffers because they are soooo cute! But if you want some colorful, get these:
> 
> ...



LOL CC you really do love your bettas. I do too.:smile:


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

WINDY said:


> LOL CC you really do love your bettas. I do too.:smile:


Lol, yea  I try to introduce people to them whenever I can because I know how lovable and addictable the little critters are :fish:


----------

